# mi sa che



## carrickp

The earlier thread on "mi sembra" vs "mi sà" raises another point I'd love to have clarified about Italian usage.

In English we often express our belief that something may be true with "I think" e.g. "I think he arrives tomorrow."

In Italy I have a couple of times carelessly expressed this in conversation by saying something like "Penso che arrivera domani."

It seems to me, though, in this context Italians would use "credo" (although everyone has always been very patient and nice about my struggles in the language).

The earlier thread suggested that "mi sà" also would be appropriate.

Nevertheless, in this forum I believe I have seen "pensare" used to express an impression or opinion, although I can't put my finger on an example.

I would very much appreciate help in understanding better how to use these words.


----------



## Silvia B

"mi sa che arriverà domani" - I am quite sure he will arrive tomorrow, evaluating all circumstances I dare say he will.
"penso che arriverà domani" - I think he will arrive tomorrow, or so I was told.. I don't actually know
"credo che arriverà domani" - the same as "Penso"

There is not a real difference among the three option... maybe, the first one can also express "I have this feeling that he is going to come" "I feel he is coming"

Well, just my opinion!

Bye!


----------



## winnie

'penso che arriverà domani' and 'credo che arriverà domani' are perfectly interchangeable IMHO, it's only a matter of personal taste.

'mi sà che arriverà domani' could be used as well even if it conveys more uncertainty to me.

let's wait for some other's opinion!


----------



## Silvia B

Well, more certain or not... mmmm....
Anyway, I've been thinking about it and I am quite sure of what I wrote above...
"Mi sa" express more a feeling we have inside...

I mean..many times we say:

"mi sa che non gli è piaciuto molto il mio regalo" 
"I think he didn't like my present" 
I felt he didn't appreciate it much, he said he did but I had this feeling that he was not saying the truth...

Maybe I am just creating undertones where there are not?!?


----------



## Manuel_M

I always understood mi sa` to mean approximatley " "I have a feeling....."

Mi sa` che non gli e' piaciuto il mio regalo = *I have a feeling he didn't like my present*

Mi sa` che arrivera' domani = *I have a feeling he'll get here tomorrow.*


Just the view of a non-native speaker.....


----------



## Silvia B

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I always understood mis sa` to mean approximatley " "I have a feeling....."
> 
> Mi sa` che non gli e' piaciuto il mio regalo = I have a feeling he didn't like my present
> 
> Mi sa` che arrivera' domani = I have a feeling he'll get here tomorrow.



It's the same thing I thought.
Well done Manuel, you provided some good examples.

Now Winnie MUST trust what we said....


----------



## winnie

Lisa_I said:
			
		

> Winnie,
> 
> Ho dovuto cercare la parola "argumentations" nel dizionario, non credevo che sia una parola. Ho sbagliato, l'hai usato correttamente, ma non è usato molto. Direi: "Your *arguments *almost convinced me."
> 
> Lisa


 
many thanks for your suggestion. i hope you don't mind if i make some minor corrections: 
Ho dovuto cercare la parola "argumentations" nel dizionario, non credevo che *fosse* una parola. Ho sbagliato, l'hai *usata* (parola è femminile)correttamente, ma non è molto *diffusa/utilizzata*. Direi: "Your *arguments *almost convinced me."


----------



## Drew Bourn

Ciao a tutti

I'm trying to understand the meaning of "mi sa che..." I haven't noticed a reference that might help explain it in this dictionary under "sapere." If I were forced to guess, I'd be prompted to imagine that it might mean something like "it's been brought to my attention that" or "I've become aware that," but I have no idea if I'm off-base on those attempts or not. Is anyone familiar with this expression? How would it be different from "So che..." or "Mi fa sapere che..."?

Examples include:
Mi sa che hai raggione.
Mi sa che ce li hanno tutti.
Mi sa che li ho gia' visti.
Mi sa che finisce bene.


Grazie!

- Drew


----------



## stanfal

Drew Bourn said:
			
		

> Examples include:
> Mi sa che hai raggione. ra*g*ione
> Mi sa che ce li hanno tutti.
> Mi sa che li ho gia' visti.
> Mi sa che finisce bene.


 

mi sa che - it is a sort of 'feeling' you have about something... you can say_ I think that_... 

"So che..." = I know that (I know that you are right)

s.


----------



## Sorsha

I'd translate it (to take the first example):

"Mi sa che hai ragione" - "I reckon you're right" or "I've got a feeling you're right"


----------



## Willi

I think that the english expression closer to this one is "methinks that.." though maybe is old-fashioned


----------



## ElaineG

Willi said:
			
		

> I think that the english expression closer to this one is "methinks that.." though maybe that is old-fashioned


 
Very old-fashioned!!!  Userei "methinks" solo come uno scherzo.

"mi sa che"= "I think that", "I feel that", "it seems to me that"


----------



## Willi

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Very old-fashioned!!! Userei "methinks" solo come uno scherzo.
> 
> "mi sa che"= "I think that", "I feel that", "it seems to me that"


 

I know, but I like it 

Methinks it's really funny


----------



## Drew Bourn

Grazie a tutti per le risposte! Mi sa che lo capisco meglio adesso!


----------



## Petradakia

"mi sa che levo tutto e basta"

che vuole dire questa frase? non capisco bene l'uso di "mi sa"...

grazie, petra


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I think I'm going to take everything off, that's it.


----------



## shamblesuk

'Mi sa che...' is like you are going to do something or it is likely something will happen. An example would be 'I think I'm going out shopping later'. You would use 'Mi sa che vado a far shopping.....'

You don't use the subjunctive after it even though it seems at first an appropriate place to do so.

Lee



Petradakia said:


> "mi sa che levo tutto e basta"
> 
> che vuole dire questa frase? non capisco bene l'uso di "mi sa"...
> 
> grazie, petra


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Petradakia said:


> "mi sa che levo tutto e basta"
> 
> che vuole dire questa frase? non capisco bene l'uso di "mi sa"...
> 
> grazie, petra


 

"Mi sa che" (i.e. penso che/di) is a colloquial way to speak quite common in my neck of woods.

Do not use it if you are writing it is incorrect.


----------



## Petradakia

Grazie a tutti!!


----------



## matteo moon sword

In "mi sa" I perceive a slight sense/connotation of regret or fear of something! My personal opinion is that you say "mi sa" when you also intend to mean (quite hiding it from the interlocutor, though. The undertone is veery slight) that you know that something is going to happen/come/etc.. ("mi sa che X, Y , Z....) and that you were probably fearing that it would happen; you were afraid it would happen and now, you are quite sure that unfortunately it is going to happen! Here it is! Eureka! "Mi sa" can translate (sometimes): "I fear so", "I am afraid so". However the negative connotation is not always that strong. It depends on the contest. Hope I was clear.

In a word, there a slight sense of *negativity* in it!

Help me , please guys and girls and have your say!

My examples provided to substantiate my hypothesis are:
- La macchina si e' rotta, mi sa che dovremo andare a piedi.
- Guarda le nuvole. Mi sa (proprio) che domani piovera'.

Ah, look I found another interesting thing (difference between "penso", "credo" and "mi sa":
- Vai alla festa? 
Penso di si'. (I think so)
- Vai alla festa?
Credo di si' (I think so) + a little more hesitating, but affirmative
- Vai alla festa?
Mi sa di si'. (meaning  "Considering it all, eventually I decided to go.")
Matt

Hope it helped

Matt M S 


Silvia B said:


> Well, more certain or not... mmmm....
> Anyway, I've been thinking about it and I am quite sure of what I wrote above...
> "Mi sa" express more a feeling we have inside...
> 
> I mean..many times we say:
> 
> "mi sa che non gli è piaciuto molto il mio regalo"
> "I think he didn't like my present"
> I felt he didn't appreciate it much, he said he did but I had this feeling that he was not saying the truth...
> 
> Maybe I am just creating undertones where there are not?!?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hi guys,
this is just to warn (some of) you against wrong accents:
mi s*a
*mi s*à

*Wrong accents are one of my pet peeves! 

ciao a tutti

dani


----------



## lentulax

Hello, everyone .

Credo che 'mi sa che...' significhi 'I think (but I'm not sure) that...', 'it seems to me that ...' 

E possibile dunque dire , per esempio , 'Mi sa di essere d'accordo' o 'Mi sa di non capire bene' (for 'I think I agree', 'I'm not sure I understand') ?


----------



## Necsus

lentulax said:


> Hello, everyone .
> Credo che 'mi sa che...' significhi 'I think (but I'm not sure) that...', 'it seems to me that ...'
> 
> E*'* possibile dunque dire , per esempio , 'Mi sa di essere d'accordo' o 'Mi sa di non capire bene' (for 'I think I agree', 'I'm not sure I understand') ?


Hi, lentulax and welcome to WRF!
*Mi sa che+verb* = I think/ I bet/ I’ve got a feeling that/ something tells me that (_mi sa che hai ragione tu_, I think you're right);
*mi sa di+noun* = it sounds to me/ it seems to me (_mi sa di fregatura,_ it sounds dodgy)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hi and welcome.
The thread has been merged with an old one about the same topic. In the future, before opening a new thread, don't forget to use the search function or the dictionary. I searched for "mi sa" there and I got this: 

*Forum discussions with the word(s) 'mi sa' in the title:
Discussioni nei forum nel cui titolo è presente la parola 'mi sa':*
Mi sembra vs. Mi sa
Pensare, credere, mi sa che...
Mi sa che sta volta l'hai combinata proprio grossa
mi sa che
Mi sa tanto che dovro fare qualche giorno di vacanza a Londra
Mi sa che levo
Mi sa dirmi l'ora
Lei mi sa dire il perché?
mi sa di no sai
Mi sa che ce li hanno tutti

Enjoy reading all of them.


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> *Mi sa che+verb* = I think/ I bet/ I’ve got a feeling that/ something tells me that (_mi sa che hai ragione tu_, I think you're right);
> *mi sa di+noun* = it sounds to me/ it seems to me (_mi sa di fregatura,_ it sounds dodgy)


 
I absolutely agree that this is the usual, standard pattern that learners should stick to.
However, I do sometimes hear _mi sa + di + infinitive. _This (much less common) structure seems to occur mostly with negative infinitives or with _essere. _I must admit that, though I always use _che + indicative, _the following examples from Google don't sound unacceptable to me. I'm not even sure they can be classified as incorrect. What do you think? Is it maybe due to an (incorrect?) analogy with _mi sembra di..._?

_mi sa di non essermi spiegata bene_
_mi sa di non essere l'unico a rubare lo stipendio_
_mi sa di non averla mai vista prima_
_mi sa di non poterti aiutare_

_mi sa di essere stato un po' troppo duro_
_mi sa di essere l'unica donna che..._
_mi sa di essere l'unica a non vederlo_


----------



## lentulax

Ah , thanks ! If you've heard it used , that's something ! I used it in writing without thinking , then had doubts about it (as I do whenever I write Italian) . I'd be most interested to hear any other opinions about how acceptable it is . (I *did *read the other threads on 'mi sa' before posting , but none of them dealt with this particular usage , nor did my dictionaries ; sorry if I got the procedures wrong.)


----------



## adrinalino

No si usa ''mi sa che...'' con il congiuntivo?

p.e. Mi sa che finisca male.

Ciao,


Adriano.


----------



## fox71

No, non si usa con il congiuntivo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

fox71 said:


> No, non si usa con il congiuntivo.


 
Mi sa che quando imparo qualcosa, una regola grammatica, imparo due eccezioni a quella regola.  (l'ho usata bene?)


----------



## conigliettapentita

Alex_Murphy said:


> Mi sa che quando imparo qualcosa, una regola grammaticale, imparo due eccezioni a quella regola.  (l'ho usata bene?)



Almost perfect


----------



## Alxmrphi

Argh, so close!
Thanks for the correction


----------



## TuSabesQueYoSoy

Mi sa che è buona notte

I said this, in closing a letter to my Italian friend, I didn't really know what else to say! I wonder that it didn't sound too silly. I hope not. I know that "mi sa che" can mean like "I guess", so I meant it to convey as we might say in English at the end of a chat, "Well.....I guess it's good night", or , "I guess it's time to say good night", that type of sentiment. Was this phrase remotely appropriate? Grazie.


----------



## franz rod

A dire il vero questa frase non ha molto senso, forse è meglio (se ho capito quello che vuoi dire):
"L'ora è tarda/che tardi che è, mi sa che è meglio dirci buona notte."
Questa naturalmente si potrebbe usare alla fine di una chat, non di una lettera (e perché dopotutto si chiuderebbe una lettera augurando buonanotte?).


----------



## london calling

That's just what I thought, franzrod!

And I think tusabes' suggestion, "I guess it's time to say goodnight" translates it perfectly. 

Of course, as someone said before, jokingly you could translate: "methinks it's time to... etc." (_Methinks_ has always been a favourite of mine).


----------



## TuSabesQueYoSoy

Si, grazie.     Yes actually I should have been more specific.  I should not have called it a "letter" in my initial post.  Actually ,  it was the casual closing of a brief internet chat.


----------



## outtobreakfast

Ciao a tutti!

Sto cercando di capire quella frase :
_"mi sa che penso un po troppo a sto rompiscatole di tu!!"_

Penso che ho capito tutte le parte separate, pero non sono riuscito a capire l'intera frase.

Anyway, this is what it seems to mean to me (even though it makes no sense!) :
_"I seem to think bit too much about being a pain in the neck for you"_

Or maybe it is something closer to :
_"I guess I'm too much of a pain in the neck for you"_

I think what has confused me is the 'penso'. I'm not sure if it means 'I think *that...*' or 'I think* about...*'.
The first seems to make more sense in the context, but then it has 'penso *a*'....

Any clarification would be very welcome!!


----------



## london calling

Well the sentence is wrong in Italian for a start! The first bit's ok:

_"mi sa che penso un po' troppo" _= I think too much/ I use my head too much" _(_mental masturbation_)._

_"a sto rompiscatole di tu!!"_ This makes no sense at all, I'm afraid (although you're right when you say "questo rompiscatole" means _this pain in the neck_). Can you check it out?


----------



## xmas50

You are right that the Italian sentence is wrong (at least the second part), but I would keep _penso un po' troppo_ with _a 'sto rompiscatole_, meaning

I guess I'm thinking to much about this pain in the neck

_di tu_ is wrong and doesn't make any sense


----------



## london calling

xmas50 said:


> _di tu_ is wrong and doesn't make any sense


Maybe it continues: _a 'sto rompiscatole di tuo fratello_! (dico per dire...)


----------



## gessato

The "pain in the neck" might not be the speaker, but the listener or a third person...


----------



## xmas50

london calling said:


> Maybe it continues: _a 'sto rompiscatole di tuo fratello_! (dico per dire...)



It could well be! (and it would make sense) But who knows...


----------

